# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  الطعن رقم ١٤٨٢٤ لسنة ٨٩ قضائية الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢٠/٠٧/٠٤ (تلبس - بطلان القبض

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ١٤٨٢٤ لسنة ٨٩ قضائية

الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢٠/٠٧/٠٤
العنوان : تلبس . دفوع " الدفع ببطلان القبض " . حكم " تسبيبه . تسبيب غير معيب " . نقض " أسباب الطعن . ما لا يقبل منها " .

الموجز : لرجال السلطة العامة وآحاد الناس من غير مأموري الضبط القضائي في أحوال التلبس بالجنايات والجنح التي يجوز فيها الحبس احتياطياً أو الحبس على حسب الأحوال التحفظ على المتهم وجسم الجريمة الذي شاهده معه وتسليمهما إلى أقرب مأمور ضبط قضائي . أساس ذلك ؟ اقتياد أفراد القوات المسلحة والأهالي الطاعنين إلى مأموري الضبط لمشاهدتهم متلبسين بجريمة وإبلاغهم بما وقعوا منهم . تعرض مادي يقتضيه واجبهم في التحفظ على المتهمين . النعي بشأن ذلك . غير مقبول .


الحكم

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذي تلاه السيد المستشار المقرر والمرافعة وبعد المداولة قانوناً .

أولاً : - بالنسبة للطعن المقدم من النيابة العامة .
من حيث إنه لما كان من المقرر أن تقرير الطعن ورقة شكلية من أوراق الإجراءات التي يجب أن تحمل بذاتها مقوماتها الأساسية باعتبارها السند الوحيد الذي يشهد بصدور العمل الإجرائي ممن صدر عنه على الوجه المعتبر قانوناً فلا يجوز تكملة أي بيان فيه بدليل خارج عنه غير مستمد منه .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان التقرير بالطعن كما رسمه القانون هو الذي يترتب عليه دخول الطعن في حوزة المحكمة واتصالها به بناء على إفصاح ذي الشأن عن رغبته فيه ، فإن عدم التقرير بالطعن لا يجعل للطعن قائمة ، فلا تتصل به محكمة النقض ولا يُغني عنه تقديم أسباب له ، وكان الثابت أن هذا الطعن وإن أودعت أسبابه في الميعاد موقعة من محامي عام إلا أن التقرير المرفق خلا من أسماء المطعون ضدهم ، ومن ثم فهو والعدم سواء ، مما يتعين معه الحكم بعدم قبول الطعن شكلاً .
ثانياً : - بالنسبة للطعن المقدم من المحكوم عليه / …………… .
من حيث إن المحكوم عليه وإن قرر بالطعن في الميعاد إلا أنه لم يقدم أسباباً لطعنه .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن التقرير بالطعن بالنقض في الحكم هو مناط اتصال المحكمة به وأن تقديم الأسباب التي بنى عليها الطعن في الميعاد الذي حدده القانون هو شرط لقبوله ، وكان التقرير بالطعن وتقديم الأسباب التي بنى عليها يكونان معاً وحدة إجرائية لا يقوم أحدهما مقام الآخر ولا يغنى عنه .

لما كان ذلك ، فإنه يتعين القضاء بعدم قبول الطعن المقدم منه شكلاً .
ثالثاً : - بالنسبة للطعن المقدم من باقي الطاعنين .
وحيث إن الطعن استوفى الشكل المقرر في القانون .

وحيث ينعي الطاعنون على الحكم المطعون فيه – بمذكرات أسباب طعنهم الاثنى عشر – أنه إذ دانهم بجرائم الاشتراك – مع آخرين مجهولين – في تجمهر مؤلف من أكثر من خمسة أشخاص من شأنه أن يجعل السلم العام في خطر الغرض منه ارتكاب جرائم الاعتداء على الأشخاص والممتلكات العامة والخاصة والتأثير على رجال السلطة العامة في أداء أعمالهم ووضعوا النار عمداً في مبان كائنة في المدن ليست مسكونة ولا معدة للسكنى وخربوا أملاك عامة ومبان مخصصة لمرافق عامة وتعمدوا تعطيل وسائل النقل العامة البرية وحركة المرور واستعمال القوة والعنف مع موظفين عموميين لحملهم على الامتناع عن أداء عمل من أعمال وظيفتهم حال كون البعض منهم حاملين أسلحة وعبوات حارقة وقد بلغوا من ذلك مقصدهم والاتلاف العمدي لأموال منقولة عامة وخاصة حال كون الطاعن الحادي عشر طفلاً لم يجاوز سنه الثامنة عشرة سنة ميلادية كاملة وقت ارتكاب الجرائم ، وحازوا وأحرزوا أدوات مما تستخدم في الاعتداء على الأشخاص دون أن يكون لإحرازهما مسوغ من الضرورة الشخصية والحرفية ، ودان الطاعن الرابع بجريمة إحراز نبات الحشيش الجاف " البانجو" بقصد التعاطي وفي غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً ، ودان الطاعن التاسع بجريمتي إحراز جوهر مخدر " عقار الترامادول " بقصد التعاطي وفي غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً وحيازة سلاحين أبيضين " خنجرين " بدون مسوغ قد ران عليه البطلان ، وشابه التناقض ، والقصور في التسبيب ، والفساد في الاستدلال ، والإخلال بحق الدفاع ، والخطأ في الإسناد وفي تطبيق القانون ؛ ذلك بأنه شابه الغموض والإبهام وعدم الإلمام بوقائع الدعوى وأدلتها عن بصر وبصيرة ، وجاءت أسبابه في عبارات عامة معماه مجملة لا يبين منها الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة بياناً كافياً تتحقق به أركان الجرائم التي دان الطاعنين بها والظروف التي وقعت فيها ، ولم يورد مؤدى الأدلة التي تساند إليها في قضائه بالإدانة في بيان كاف ، ولم يحفل بما أبداه دفاع الطاعنون من دفاع جوهري من انتفاء أركان الجرائم المسندة إليهم ، واكتفى فيما أورده بياناً لصورة الواقعة والأدلة التي استند إليها بترديد ما جاء بوصف الاتهام وبقائمة أدلة الثبوت المقدمة من قاضي التحقيق ، ولم يستظهر الأفعال المادية التي أتاها الطاعنون والتي تفصح عن الدور الذي قام به كل منهم ، ولم يورد مضمون ومؤدى إقرارات المتهمين وتقارير الطب الشرعي والأدلة الجنائية والاسطوانات المدمجة الخاصة بواقعة حريق المجمع العلمي وسجلات الحوادث بالكتيبتين ٩٤ ، ١٥١ مظلات ومعاينات النيابة العامة التي تساند إليها في قضائه في بيان كاف بالمخالفة لنص المادة ٣١٠ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، ولم يشر إلى نصوص القانون التي دانهم بها ، ولم يبين أركان جريمة التجمهر ومدى توافرها في واقعة الدعوى ، واطرح دفاعهم القائم على انتفاء أركان هذه الجريمة في حقهم بما لا يصلح لاطراحه ، كما لم يدلل على توافر القصد الجنائي للجرائم التي دانهم بها ، ولم يورد الأدلة والقرائن التي استخلص منها قيام الاتفاق فيما بينهم على ارتكاب الجرائم التي دانهم بها وعناصر اشتراكهم فيها سيما وأن دفاعهم قام على انتفاء الاشتراك بطريق الاتفاق فيما بينهم ، ولم يبين رابطة السبيبة بين الأفعال التي ارتكبها الطاعنين والنتائج المترتبة عليها ، كما لم يدلل على توافر ظرف سبق الإصرار في حق الطاعنين وأركان جريمة حيازة أسلحة نارية بدون ترخيص وانتفاء أركان الشروع في الجرائم المسندة لهم ، ودانهم الحكم بموجب القانون رقم ١٠ لسنة ١٩١٤ رغم أنه ألغى بموافقة مجلسي البرلمان المصري " مجلسي النواب والشيوخ " عام ١٩٢٨ وعدم اعتراض الملك على مشروع قانون الإلغاء في ذلك الوقت ، الأمر الذي يعد بمثابة إقرار ومصادقة عليه ، واطرح برد قاصر دفاع الطاعنين في هذا الشأن ، كما اطرح برد غير سائغ لا يتفق وصحيح القانون دفوعهم ببطلان القبض عليهم بغير إذن من النيابة العامة وفي غير حالة من أحوال التلبس وبطريقة عشوائية ولحصوله من آحاد الناس وأفراد القوات المسلحة الذين لا يتمتعون بصفة الضبطية القضائية بالمخالفة لنص المادة ٢٣ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، فضلاً عن منازعة الطاعنين في زمان ومكان الضبط ، وبطلان أقوال ضباط الواقعة وما ترتب عليه من أدلة لكونها وليدة قبض وتفتيش باطلين ، وبطلان استجواب الطاعنين التاسع والعاشر بتحقيقات النيابة العامة وأمام قاضي التحقيق لعدم حضور محام معهما إجراءات التحقيق بالمخالفة لنص المادة ١٢٤ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، وبطلان أمر الإحالة وما تضمنه من قيد ووصف للشواهد التي عددوها ، وبطلان الإقرار المنسوب صدوره للطاعن السابع بمحضر جمع الاستدلالات لصدوره تحت تأثير إكراه مادي ومعنوي بدلالة إصاباته المثبتة بالتقرير الطبي ودون أن تعن المحكمة بتحقيق دفاعه في هذا الشأن ، واعتنق صورة للواقعة لا تتفق مع العقل والمنطق سيما وأن الأوراق قد خلت من دليل يقيني على تلك الصورة ، واستند إلى الأدلة الواردة في قائمة أدلة الثبوت رغم أنها قاصرة وغير كافية للإدانة ولا تعبر إلا عن رأى سلطة الاتهام ، وعول في قضائه على أقوال شهود الإثبات المرسلة رغم ما وجهه الدفاع إليها من مطاعن تمثلت في قصورها وتعدد رواياتهم وتناقض أقوالهم بتحقيقات النيابة العامة وتضاربها وعدم ورود شهاداتهم على الحقيقة كاملة ذلك أن أي منهم لم يقرر أنه شاهد الطاعنين حال ارتكابهم الواقعة وجاءت أقوال بعضهم سماعية ، فضلاً عنه اجتزأ أقوال الشاهد الضابط ………….. وحرفها عن مواضعها بشأن وقائع ضبط بعض المتهمين ، كما لم يتم تحرير محاضر لبعض الطاعنين مبيناً بها مكان وزمان وكيفية ضبطهم بالمخالفة لنص المادة ٢٤ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، وجاءت محاضر الضبط التي حررت للبعض الآخر بصيغة غلب عليها التطابق والتماثل لم يحدد فيها دور كل متهم منهم ، وعول على التقارير الفنية التي تساند إليها في قضائه رغم أن تلك التقارير لا تفيد بذاتها في نسبة الجرائم للطاعنين ورغم ما تمسك به دفاع الطاعن الرابع من اعتراضات على التقارير الفنية وبمخالفتها لنص المادتين ١٣٥ ، ١٥٠ من قانون الاثبات والتي التفت عنها الحكم ودون أن يعن برفع التناقض بين الدليلين القولي والفني ، وعول على التقرير الطب الشرعي بشأن إصابة المجني عليه الضابط ………….. مع أنه لم يجزم بأن تلك الإصابة حدثت من جراء الأسلحة المضبوطة مع بعض المتهمين وأن إصابته حدثت من سلاح ناري لم يتم ضبطه ، كما عول الحكم على تحريات الشرطة وأقوال مجريها واتخذ منها دليلاً اساسياً في الإدانة على الرغم من عدم صلاحيتها كدليل إدانة وعدم بيان مصدرها ، واطرح الدفع بعدم جديتها - لشواهد عددت بأسباب الطعن - بما لا يصلح رداً ، وبنت المحكمة حكمها على عقيدة استخلصتها من رأي الضابط محرر محضر التحريات لا من عقيدة قامت هي بتحصيلها بنفسها ، وتساند الحكم في قضائه إلى ما جاء بالأسطوانات المدمجة رغم عدم ظهور الطاعنين بها ورغم المطاعن التي وجهت لها ، كما تساند إلى سجلات الجيش على الرغم من خلوها من أسماء المتهمين ودور كل منهم في ارتكاب الواقعة ، وإلى فوارغ الطلقات النارية المضبوطة دون بيان نوعها ونوع الأسلحة المستخدمة عليها ، وجاء بيانه لوقائع الدعوى وتحصيله لأقوال الشهود وباقي أدلة الثبوت فيها متناقضاً بعضه مع البعض الآخر ، مما يُنبئ عن اضطراب عناصر الواقعة وعدم استقرارها في ذهن المحكمة ، إذ اعتمد في قضائه بإدانة الطاعنين على أقوال الشهود وتحريات الشرطة واطرحها لمتهمين آخرين في الدعوى قضى ببراءتهم ، ودانت الطاعنين رغم أن أوراق الدعوى قد خلت من دليل على صحة ارتكابهم للواقعة وأن ما تساندت إليه في إدانتهم لا يعدو أن يكون مجرد استدلالات لا ترقى لمرتبة الدليل إذ لم يشاهدهم أحد حال ارتكابهم لها ، ولم تُضبط أسلحة أو أحراز في حوزة بعضهم وأن إقرار متهم على متهم آخر لا يعد دليلاً ، هذا إلى أن الحكم أقام قضائه بالإدانة على الظن والاحتمال وعلى أدلة واهية مضطربة ومتناقضة ولا تكفي لحمل قضاءه ، ولم يعرض لأدلة البراءة التي بينها الطاعنون بأسباب طعنهم واعتبر دفاع كافة المتهمين كيان واحد رغم اختلاف مركزاهم القانونية وأوجه دفاع كل منهم معتنقاً فكرة الإدانة ، هذا إلى أن الحكم خلا من بيان تاريخ الواقعة وتاريخ القبض على الطاعنين وتاريخ الحكم الغيابي الصادر بإدانة الطاعنين ، وجاء ترتيب الاتهامات والمتهمين والشهود به مغايراً لما ورد بأمر الإحالة ، ولم يورد الوقائع والإجراءات الجوهرية التي سردها الطاعنون بأسباب طعنهم ، وأخطأت النيابة العامة في وصف التهمة المسندة لبعض الطاعنين ، ولم يعن الحكم بتصحيح هذا الخطأ ، فضلاً عن عدم سؤال الطاعنين الثاني والحادي عشر بالتحقيقات ، كما وقعت إجراءات المُحَاكمة باطلة لانعقاد جلساتها في مكان غير تابع لوزارة العدل – معهد أُمناء الشرطة بالقاهرة - ولتواجدهم – حال انعقادها – داخل قفص زُجاجي شكل حائلاً دون اتصال علمهم الكامل بما يحدث من إجراءات بالجلسات ، ولاقتصار الحضور فيها على من يَحمل تصاريح خاصة ، وهو ما أخل بمبدأ علانية الجلسات ، كما لم تصدرالمحكمة قراراً بجعل الجلسات سرية بالمخالفة لنص المادة ١٨٧ من الدستور والمادة ٢٦٨ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، واستخدمت المحكمة القسوة والعنف الشديدين في التعامل مع المتهمين بالمخالفة لنص المادة ١٢٩ من قانون العقوبات والمادة ١٨ من قانون السلطة القضائية ، وأضاف الطاعن الرابع تعمد المحكمة رفض التصريح له بالحضور أمامها وإصدار حكم غيابي قبله وآخرين ومنعه من الدخول لقاعة المحكمة من قبل حرس معهد أمناء الشرطة وقيامهم بالتعدي عليهم رغم تمسك الدفاع عنهم بمحاضر الجلسات بتواجدهم خارج المعهد مما حدا به إلى تحرير عدة بلاغات حددها بأسباب طعنه والتي التفت عنها الحكم ، وأضاف الطاعن الثاني بأن الحكم خالف الثابت بالأوراق حين أورد مؤدى أقوال الشاهد الثاني ……………… بأن تحرياته أسفرت عن صحة الواقعة في حين أن هذا الشاهد من آحاد الناس وليس من مأموري الضبط القضائي ، كما أورد الحكم مؤدى أقوال الشاهد الثاني عشر ……………. الضابط بمباحث قسم قصر النيل بأن تحرياته أسفرت عن قيام المتهمين ………….. و…………..اعتادا على إيواء العناصر الخارجة عن القانون في حين أن تلك الشهادة خاصة بالشاهد الخامس عشر بقائمة أدلة الثبوت ، وأضاف الطاعن السابع أن الحكم حصل مؤدى أقوال الضابط …………. قيامه بضبط الطاعنين ………….. و………………. و ………...و………….وآخرين سبق الحكم عليهم في حين أنه شهد بعدم ضبط أي من المتهمين ولم يكن له ثمة دور بالواقعة وأن القائم بالضبط هو الضابط ………….. ، ويزيد الطاعن الثالث بأن الحكم تناقض مع نفسه حين أورد في موضع منه من أن القائم بالضبط هو الشاهد الرابع …………. ثم عاد وأورد بأن القائم بالضبط هو الضابط …………….. رغم أن شهادة الأول خلت من قيامه بضبط الطاعن ويضيف الطاعن السادس بأن الحكم أورد في موضع منه من أنه قام بتحريض المتهمين ثم عاد وأورد بأن آخر هو المحرض باستخدام مكبر صوت ، والتفت الحكم عن الرد على دفاعهم القائم على قصور تحقيقات النيابة العامة وقاضي التحقيق لعدم مواجهة المتهمين بعضهم البعض وبضباط الواقعة ومع مجري التحريات وبالأحراز ، وعدم صحة توجيه الاتهام للمتهمين ، وتجاهل النيابة العامة لأدلة البراءة وما جاء بتقرير لجنة تقصي الحقائق مما كان يجب معه على المحكمة إلزام النيابة العامة بضم تقرير لجنة تقصي الحقائق سيما وأنها اعتبرت هذا التقرير غير ملزم لها واعتبرته كأن لم يكن رغم صدوره بناء على قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم ١٠ لسنة ٢٠١٢ والقانون رقم ٩٦ لسنة ٢٠١٢ الساريان حتى تاريخه مما كان لزاماً على المحكمة تحقيقه بعرض القانون على المحكمة الدستورية ووقف نظر الدعوى لحين الفصل فيه ، وكيدية الاتهام وتلفيقه وشيوعه ، وعدم معقولية تصوير الواقعة ، واستحالة حصولها ، وعدم وجود شهود رؤية ، وانتفاء صلتهم بالواقعة والمضبوطات بدلالة عدم وجود صور لأى منهم بالإسطوانات المدمجة ، وعدم ضبط أي أسلحة أو أحراز في حوزتهم ، وأن وجودهم في مسرح الأحداث كان مصادفة وأن آخرين هم مرتكبوا الواقعة وتم إطلاق سراحهم بعد ضبطهم ولم ترفع النيابة العامة الدعوى عليهم ، وأضاف الطاعن الرابع أنه تمسك أمام هيئة سابقة بانطباق قانون العفو رقم ٨٩ لسنة ٢٠١٢ على الواقعة ووجود متهمين شملهم العفو الرئاسي ودون أن يعرض لطلباته السابقة على عرض القضية أمام الدائرة مصدرة الحكم ، ويزيد الطاعن التاسع ببطلان إجراءات التحريز واختلاف وصف حرز المادة المخدرة بمحضر الضبط عنه بتحقيقات النيابة وانتفاء أركان جريمة حيازة سلاح أبيض بدون مسوغ ، كما لم يعن الحكم بالرد على أوجه الدفاع الجوهرية التي أبداها الطاعنون أمام المحكمة وما قدموه من مستندات تأييداً لها ، وحاكمت بعض الطاعنين عن تهم ووقائع لم ترد بأمر الإحالة منها ،وتجاهلت طلب سلطة الاتهام بعقاب الطاعنين الخامس والسابع عن جريمة التجمهر وعقاب الطاعن الرابع عن جريمة اشتراكه بطريق الاتفاق والتحريض مع المتهمين من الأول إلى مائة ثلاثة وتسعون بالنسبة للجرائم المنسوبة إليهم ورغم صدور أمر ضمني بألا وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية قبله عن باقي الجرائم بالمخالفة لنصوص المواد ١٩٧ ، ٢٠٩ ، ٢١٣ ، ٣١١ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، وأعملت المحكمة حكم المادة ٣٢ من قانون العقوبات في حقهم دون أن تبين سبب تطبيقها ، وأياً من الجرائم التي دانتهم بها هي الأشد ، وأخطأت المحكمة حين أوقعت على الطاعنين الرابع والخامس والسابع عقوبة السجن المؤبد في حين أن عقوبة الجريمة الأشد في حق الرابع هي السجن المشدد والسجن بالنسبة للخامس والسابع ، وأخيراً يزيد الطاعن الثامن أن المحكمة بهيئة أخرى عدلت القيد والوصف قبل المتهم ……………. في محاكمة أخرى عن ذات الواقعة من معاقبته طبقاً للمادة ٢٥٢ / ١ من قانون العقوبات طبقاً لأمر الإحالة إلى عقابه بموجب نص المادة ٢٥٣ من ذات القانون ، وما له من تأثير على تقدير العقوبة بالنسبة له دون باقي الطاعنين ، فضلاً عن تعدد عدد القضايا المنظورة عن ذات القيد والوصف سواء أمام محكمة الجنايات أو أمام محكمة النقض مما يتعارض مع العدالة لوحدة الأفعال التي ارتكبها المتهمون ، كل ذلك مما يعيب الحكم بما يستوجب نقضه .

وحيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه بين واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به كافة العناصر القانونية للجرائم التي دان الطاعنين بها وأورد على ثبوتها في حقهم أدلة مستمدة من أقوال شهود الإثبات ومن إقرار بعض المتهمين ومما ثبت من تقارير مصلحة الطب الشرعي وقسم الأدلة الجنائية والاطلاع على دفتر سير الأحداث بالكتيبتين ٩٤ ، ١٥١ مظلات والتقرير المبدئي لقيمة التلفيات الفعلية الصادر من شركة …………. ومعاينات النيابة العامة لمحل الواقعة وهى أدلة سائغة من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى ما رتبه الحكم عليها ، وجاء استعراض المحكمة لأدلة الدعوى على نحو يدل على أنها محصتها التمحيص الكافي وألمت بها إلماماً شاملاً يفيد أنها قامت بما ينبغي عليها من تدقيق البحث لتعرف الحقيقة ، وكان من المقرر أن القانون لم يرسم شكلاً أو نمطاً يصوغ فيه الحكم بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة والظروف التي وقعت فيها فمتى كان مجموع ما أورده الحكم كافياً لتفهم الواقعة بأركانها وظروفها حسبما استخلصتها المحكمة وتتوافر به جميع الأركان القانونية للجرائم التي دان الطاعنين بها - كما هو الحال في الدعوى الراهنة – كان ذلك محققاً لحكم القانون ، ومن ثم فإن منعى الطاعنين بأن الحكم شابه الغموض والإبهام وعدم الإلمام بوقائع الدعوى وأدلتها يكون ولا محل له ، وإذ كانت صيغة الاتهام المبينة في الحكم تعتبر جزءاً منه فيكفي في بيان الواقعة الإحالة عليها ، كما أنه لا يوجد في القانون ما يمنع محكمة الجنايات أن تورد في حكمها أقوال شهود الإثبات كما تضمنتها قائمة شهود الإثبات المقدمة من قاضي التحقيق ، ما دامت تصلح في ذاتها لإقامة قضائها بالإدانة ، فإن النعي على الحكم بالقصور لاكتفائه بترديد صيغة الاتهام بياناً للواقعة وإيراده لمؤدى الأدلة التي استند إليها في قضائه كما تضمنتها قائمة أدلة الإثبات المقدمة من قاضي التحقيق - بفرض صحته - يكون ولا محل له .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم - على ما يبين من مدوناته - قد حدد في بيانه لواقعة الدعوى وما استخلصه من أقوال شهود الإثبات التي أوردها الوقائع والأفعال التي أتاها الطاعنون والتي تفصح عن الدور الذي قام به كل منهم في ارتكاب الجرائم المسندة إليهم ودلل على ذلك تدليلاً سائغاً يستقيم معه ما انتهى إليه من إدانتهم ، فإن منعى الطاعنين في هذا الشأن يكون على غير أساس .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تورد في حكمها من مؤدى الأدلة ما يكفي لتبرير اقتناعها بالإدانة ما دامت قد اطمأنت إلى تلك الأدلة واعتمدت عليها في تكوين عقيدتها ، وكان ما أورده الحكم من إقرارات المتهمين وتقارير الطب الشرعي والأدلة الجنائية والاسطوانات المدمجة الخاصة بواقعة حريق المجمع العلمي وسجلات الحوادث بالكتيبتين ٩٤ ، ١٥١ مظلات ومعاينات النيابة العامة يحقق مراد الشارع الذي استجوبته المادة ٣١٠ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من دعوى بيان مؤدى الأدلة التي يستند إليها الحكم الصادر بالإدانة ، هذا فضلًا عن أنه لا يؤثر في سلامة الحكم الصادر بالإدانة عدم إيراد نص تقارير الطب الشرعي والأدلة الجنائية والاسطوانات المدمجة الخاصة بواقعة حريق المجمع العلمي وسجلات الحوادث بالكتيبتين ٩٤ ، ١٥١ مظلات ومعاينات النيابة العامة بكامل أجزائها وفحواها ، ومن ثم فإنه ما يثيره الطاعنين من منازعة في بيان أدلة الإثبات التي استمدها منها لا يعدو أن يكون جدلاً موضوعياً في سلطة محكمة الموضوع في وزن عناصر الدعوى واستنباط معتقدها وهو ما لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض ، ومن ثم فإن النعي على الحكم بالقصور في هذا الشأن يكون على غير أساس .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد بين مواد الاتهام التي دان الطاعنين بها - خلافاً لما يزعمه الطاعنين الرابع والحادي عشر - ، فإن النعي على الحكم بإغفال نص القانون يكون في غير محله .

لما كان ذلك ، وكانت المادتان الثانية والثالثة من القانون رقم ١٠ لسنة ١٩١٤ بشأن التجمهر حددتا شروط قيام التجمهر قانوناً في أن يكون مؤلفاً من خمسة أشخاص على الأقل وأن يكون الغرض منه ارتكاب جريمة أو منع أو تعطيل تنفيذ القوانين أو اللوائح أو التأثير على السلطات في أعمالها أو حرمان شخص من حرية العمل باستعمال القوة أو التهديد باستعمالها ، وأن مناط العقاب على التجمهر وشرط تضامن المتجمهرين في المسئولية عن الجرائم التي تقع تنفيذاً للغرض منه هو ثبوت علمهم بهذا الغرض ، وكان يشترط إذن لقيام جريمة التجمهر المؤثمة بالمادتين الثانية والثالثة من القانون سالف البيان اتجاه غرض المتجمهرين الذين يزيد عددهم على خمسة أشخاص إلى مقارفة الجرائم التي وقعت تنفيذاً لهذا الغرض وأن تكون نية الاعتداء قد جمعتهم وظلت تصاحبهم حتى نفذوا غرضهم المذكور وأن تكون الجرائم التي ارتكبت قد وقعت نتيجة نشاط إجرامي من طبيعة واحدة ولم تكن جرائم استقل بها أحد المتجمهرين لحسابه دون أن يؤدي إليها السير الطبيعي للأمور وقد وقعت جميعها حال التجمهر ، ولا يشترط لتوافر جريمة التجمهر وجوب قيام اتفاق سابق بين المتجمهرين إذ أن التجمع قد يبدأ بريئاً ثم يطرأ عليه ما يجعله معاقباً عليه عندما تتجه نية المشتركين فيه إلى تحقيق الغرض الإجرامي الذي يهدفون إليه مع علمهم بذلك .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد دلل بوضوح على توافر العناصر الجوهرية السالف بيانها في حق الطاعنين ، وكان ما أورده الحكم في مجموعه ينبئ بجلاء على ثبوتها في حقهم ، وكانت دلالة ما استظهره الحكم في مدوناته وفي معرض رده على الدفع بعدم توافر أركان جريمة التجمهر كاف لبيان أركانها على ما هي معرفة به في القانون وعلى ثبوتها في حق الطاعنين وإذا ما كانت الجرائم الأخرى التي دانهم الحكم بها قد وقعت نتيجة نشاط إجرامي من طبيعة واحدة وحال التجمهر ولم يستقل بها أحد المتجمهرين لحسابه ، وكان وقوعها بقصد تنفيذ الغرض من التجمهر ولم تقع تنفيذاً لقصد سواه ، ولم يكن الالتجاء إليها بعيداً عن المألوف الذي يصح أن يفترض معه أن غيره من المشتركين في التجمهر قد توقعوه بحيث تسوغ محاسبتهم عليه باعتباره من النتائج المحتملة من الاشتراك في تجمهر محظور عن إرادة وعلم بغرضه ، ومن ثم فإنه لا تثريب على الحكم إن هو ربط الجرائم التي دانهم بها بالغرض الذي قام من أجله هذا الحشد واجتمع أفراده متجمهرين لتنفيذ مقتضاه .

لما كان ذلك ، فإن الحكم يكون قد أصاب صحيح القانون في التدليل على أركان جريمة التجمهر وما ارتبط بها من جرائم ، ويكون ما يثيره الطاعنون في هذا المنحى إنما ينحل إلى منازعة موضوعية في العناصر السائغة التي استخلصت منها المحكمة عقيدتها في الدعوى ويرتد في حقيقته إلى جدل موضوعي في تقدير الأدلة المقبولة التي أوردتها وفي مبلغ اطمئنانها إليها وهو ما لا يجوز مصادرة المحكمة في عقيدتها بشأنه ولا الخوض فيه أمام محكمة النقض .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه أن ما أورده في بيانه لواقعة الدعوى والظروف التي أحاطت بها والأدلة التي ساقها وعول عليها في الإدانة وما خلص إليه في مقام التدليل على الجرائم في حق الطاعنين يتوافر به في حقهم القصد الجنائي في الجرائم التي دانهم بها ، وكان من المقرر أنه لا يلزم أن يتحدث الحكم استقلالاً عن توافر القصد الجنائي في هذه الجرائم بل يكفي أن يكون فيما أورده من وقائع وظروف ما يدل على قيامه - كما هو الحال في الدعوى - ، فإن ما يدعيه الطاعنون من قصور في هذا الخصوص يكون غير سديد .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن الاشتراك بالاتفاق إنما يتحقق من اتحاد نية أطرافه على ارتكاب الفعل المتفق عليه ، وهذه النية أمر داخلي لا يقع تحت الحواس ولا يظهر بعلامات خارجية ، وإذ كان القاضي الجنائي حراً في أن يستمد عقيدته من أي مصدر شاء ، فإن له إذا لم يقم على الاشتراك دليل مباشر من اعتراف أو شهادة شهود أو غيره أن يستدل عليه بطريق الاستنتاج من القرائن التي تقدم لديه ما دام هذا الاستدلال سائغاً وله من ظروف الدعوى ما يبرره ، كما له أن يستنتج حصوله من فعل لاحق للجريمة يشهد به ، كما أن الاتفاق على ارتكاب الجريمة لا يقتضي في الواقع أكثر من تقابل إرادة كل المشتركين فيه ، ولا يشترط لتوافره مضي وقت معين فمن الجائز عقلاً وقانوناً أن تقع الجريمة بعد الاتفاق عليها مباشرة ، وكانت المحكمة قد دللت على اشتراك الطاعنين في ارتكاب الجرائم التي دانتهم بها وذلك من ظروف الدعوى وملابساتها وكان تدليلها سائغاً لما أوردته من أدلة وقرائن وأعمال أثبتتها في حكمها ، فإن النعي على الحكم في هذا الشأن في حقيقته لا يعدو أن يكون جدلاً موضوعياً في سلطة المحكمة في وزن عناصر الدعوى واستنباط معتقدها مما لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن علاقة السببية في المواد الجنائية مادية تبدأ بالفعل الذي اقترفه الجاني وترتبط من الناحية المعنوية بما يجب عليه أن يتوقعه من النتائج المألوفة لفعله إذا ما أتاه عمداً ، وهذه العلاقة مسألة موضوعية ينفرد قاضي الموضوع بتقديرها ، ومتى فصل فيها إثباتاً أو نفياً فلا رقابة لمحكمة النقض عليه ما دام قد أقام قضاءه في ذلك على أسباب تؤدي إلى ما انتهى إليه ، وإذ كان البين من مدونات الحكم أنه استظهر علاقة السببية بين ما أتاه الطاعنون من أفعال وبين ما ارتكب من جرائم ودانهم بها ، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعن الحادي عشر في هذا الشأن يكون غير سديد .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان ما يثيره الطاعنون بأسباب طعنهم بشأن توافر ظرف سبق الإصرار وأركان جريمة حيازة أسلحة نارية بدون ترخيص وانتفاء أركان الشروع في الجرائم ، أمر لم يتصل بقضاء الحكم ، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعنين الرابع والحادي عشر في هذا الخصوص يكون غير مقبول .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان ما يثيره الطاعنون من أن القانون رقم ١٠ لسنة ١٩١٤ بشأن إصدار قانون التجمهر ألغى بموجب موافقة مجلسي البرلمان المصري " مجلسي النواب والشيوخ " عام ١٩٢٨ وعدم اعتراض الملك على مشروع قانون الإلغاء في ذلك الوقت ، الأمر الذي يعد بمثابة إقرار ومصادقة عليه مردود بأنه لا يصح التحدي بأحكام قانون الذي وإن كان قد تم إقراره من مجلسي البرلمان ولم يعترض عليه الملك خلال الأجل المحدد لذلك كما يقول الطاعنون ، فإنه لم ينشر بالجريدة الرسمية - وهو ما لا ينازع فيه الطاعنون - وما دام هذا النشر لم يحصل فلا يمكن القول بأنه صدر وبالتالي لا يمكن إعمال أحكامه وذلك لأن دستور ١٩٢٣ - المعمول به في هذا التوقيت - قد نص في المادة ٢٦ منه على أن : " تكون القوانين نافذة في جميع القطر المصري بإصدارها من جانب الملك ويستفاد هذا الإصدار من نشرها في الجريدة الرسمية وتنفذ في كل جهة من جهات القطر المصري من وقت العلم بإصدارها ويعتبر إصدار تلك القوانين معلوماً في جميع القطر بعد نشرها بثلاثين يوما ًويجوز قصر هذا الميعاد أو مده بنص صريح في تلك القوانين . " ، فالإصدار لا يستفاد إلا من النشر ومهما قيل عن نتائج تعسف السلطة التنفيذية في تعطيل النشر فإن المحاكم لا تستطيع أن تطبق قانوناً لم ينشر ما دام الدستور يقضي بأن الإصدار إنما يستفاد من النشر ، وإذ التزم الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر في الرد على دفاع الطاعنين ، فإنه يكون قد اقترن بالصواب ، ويكون ما ينعاه الطاعنون في هذا الصدد ولا محل له .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد عرض للدفع ببطلان إجراءات القبض والتفتيش لانتفاء حالة التلبس بقوله : " وحيث إنه عن الدفع المبدئ ببطلان القبض على المتهمين لتجهيل بمن قام به وبطلان التعرض للمتهم من قبل الأهالي وقوات الأمن لانتفاء حالة التلبس فإنه لما كان الثابت للمحكمة من مطالعة أوراق الدعوى أنه ثابت أن من قام بضبط المتهمين هم رجال قوات الأمن ، ومن ثم فضبط المتهمين تم بمعرفة من لهم حق الضبطية القضائية عملاً بنص المادة ٢٣ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، وأنه من المقرر أنه يكفي لقيام حالة التلبس أن تكون هناك مظاهر خارجية تنبئ بذاتها عن وقوع الجريمة والقول بتوافر حالة التلبس من المسائل الموضوعية التي تستقل بها محكمة الموضوع بغير معقب عليها ما دامت قد أقامت قضائها على أسباب سائغة .

ولما كان ذلك ، وكان الثابت أنه تم ضبط المتهمين جميعهم متلبسين بالتعدي على قوات الأمن من القوات المسلحة والشرطة بإلقاء الحجارة وحرق المجمع العلمي ومحاولة اقتحام مبنى مجلس الوزراء وأن المتهمين ضبطوا حال ارتكابهم جريمتهم ووضعوا أنفسهم في حالة من حالات التلبس تبيح القبض والتفتيش سواء من قوات الأمن أو من العامة ولا عبرة بما لوح به الدفاع من مساعدة الأهالي قوات الأمن في عملية الضبط ، وحيث إن المادة ٣٧ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية قد منحت الحق لكل من شاهد الجاني في حالة تلبس بارتكاب جناية أو جنحة يجوز فيها الحبس الاحتياطي أن يسلمه إلى أقرب رجل من رجال السلطة العامة دون احتياج لأمر ضبطه .

ولما كان ذلك ، وكان الثابت من أوراق الدعوى ومستنداتها أن المتهمين تم ضبطهم متلبسين بارتكاب الجرائم المنسوبة إليهم بأمر الإحالة وهى جنايات يجوز فيها الحبس الاحتياطي ، فمن ثم يحق لكل من شاهدهم أن يلقي القبض عليهم ، ومن ثم يكون الدفع المبدئ ليس له سنداً من الواقع أو القانون ، ومن ثم تضرب عنه المحكمة صفحاً " .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن القول بتوافر حالة التلبس أو عدم توافرها هو من المسائل الموضوعية التي تستقل بها محكمة الموضوع بغير معقب عليها ما دامت قد أقامت قضاءها على أسباب سائغة ، وكان ما أورده الحكم تدليلاً على توافر حالة التلبس ورداً على ما دفع به الطاعنون من عدم توافر هذه الحالة ومن بطلان القبض والتفتيش كافياً وسائغاً في الرد على الدفع ويتفق وصحيح القانون ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعنون في هذا الوجه ينحل إلى جدل موضوعي ، لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض .

لما كان ذلك ، وكانت المادتين ٣٧ ، ٣٨ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية أجازتا لغير مأموري الضبط القضائي من آحاد الناس أو من رجال السلطة العامة تسليم وإحضار المتهم إلى أقرب مأمور للضبط القضائي في الجنايات أو الجنح التي يجوز فيها الحبس الاحتياطي أو الحبس على حسب الأحوال متى كانت الجناية أو الجنحة في حالة تلبس ، وتقضي هذه السلطة على السياق المتقدم أن يكون لآحاد الناس أو رجال السلطة العامة التحفظ على المتهم وجسم الجريمة الذي شاهده معه بحسبان ذلك الإجراء ضرورياً ولازماً للقيام بالإجراء الذي استنه القانون وذلك كي يسلمه إلى مأمور الضبط القضائي . وإذ كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم قد أثبت في مدوناته أن ما فعله أفراد القوة المسلحة والأهالي بوصفهم من آحاد الناس من اقتياد الطاعنين إلى مأموري الضبط القضائي وإبلاغهم بما وقع منهم لا يعدو في صحيح القانون أن يكون مجرد تعرض مادي يقتضيه واجبهم في التحفظ على المتهمين بعد أن شاهدوا الجريمة في حالة تلبس ، الأمر الذي يكون النعي عليه في هذا الخصوص غير سديد .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن اطمئنان المحكمة إلى حدوث الضبط في مكان وزمان معينين هو من المسائل الموضوعية التي تستقل بالفصل فيها ولا تجوز إثارتها أمام محكمة النقض ، وكانت المحكمة قد اطمأنت إلى أقوال شهود الإثبات وصحة تصويرهم للواقعة بما مفاده أنها اطرحت ما أبداه الطاعنون من دفاع بشأن مكان وزمان ضبطهم ، وينحل ما يثيرونه في هذا الشأن إلى جدل موضوعي في تقدير الدليل وهو ما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع ولا يجوز مجادلتها أو مصادرة عقيدتها في شأنه أمام محكمة النقض.

لما كان ذلك ، ولئن كان الأصل أن من يقوم بإجراء باطل لا تقبل منه الشهادة عليه ، إلا أن ذلك لا يكون إلا عند قيام البطلان وثبوته ، وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه - وعلى ما سلف - قد انتهى سديداً إلى صحة إجراءات القبض ، فإنه لا تثريب عليه إن هو عول في قضاءه بالإدانة على أقوال الضباط القائمين بإجراء القبض على الطاعنين ، ويكون منعى الطاعنين في هذا الشأن غير قويم .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن المادة ١٢٤ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية إذ نصت على عدم جواز استجواب المتهم أو مواجهته في الجنايات إلا بعد دعوة محاميه للحضور إن وجد ، فقد استثنت من ذلك حالتي التلبس والسرعة ، وإذ كان تقدير هذه السرعة متروكاً للمحقق تحت رقابة محكمة الموضوع ، ولا يغير من ذلك ما نصت عليه الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة ١٢٤ سالفة الذكر المضافة بالقانون رقم ١٤٥ لسنة ٢٠٠٦ من وجوب ندب محام لحضور التحقيق إذ أن ذلك مقصور على غير حالات التلبس والاستعجال المستثناة أصلاً عملاً بالفقرة الأولى من المادة سالفة البيان ، وكان الطاعنين التاسع والعاشر لا يزعمان في أسباب طعنهما أن كل منهما قد أعلن اسم محاميه سواء للمحقق في محضر الاستجواب أو قبل استجوابه بتقرير في قلم الكتاب أو أمام مأمور السجن ، ولا يدعيان أن النيابة العامة أو قاضي التحقيق قد تقاعس في اتخاذ إجراءات ندب محامياً لحضور التحقيق معهما أو أنهما لم يكن لديهما وجها لاستعجال إجراء التحقيق دون حضوره ، ومن ثم فإن استجوابهما في تحقيق النيابة وأمام قاضي التحقيق يكون قد تم صحيحاً في القانون ، ويكون النعي على الحكم في هذا الخصوص غير قويم ، هذا إلى أن البين من الواقعة كما صار إثباتها في الحكم ومن استدلاله أنه لم يستند في الإدانة إلى دليل مستمد من استجواب الطاعنين التاسع والعاشر أو أي إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق المدعي ببطلانها .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن أمر الإحالة هو عمل من أعمال التحقيق فلا محل لإخضاعه لما يجرى على الأحكام من قواعد البطلان ، ومن ثم فإن القصور في أمر الإحالة لا يبطل المحاكمة ولا يؤثر على صحة إجراءاتها ، كما أن إبطال أمر إحالة الدعوى إلى محكمة الموضوع بعد اتصالها بها يقتضى إعادتها إلى مرحلة الإحالة وهو أمر غير جائز باعتبار تلك المرحلة لا تخرج عن كونها جهة تحقيق فلا يجوز إعادة الدعوى إليها بعد دخولها في حوزة المحكمة ، ومن ثم فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ خلص إلى اطراح الدفع ببطلان أمر الإحالة يكون قد أصاب صحيح القانون ولا وجه للنعي عليه في هذا الخصوص .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم قد تناول الدفع ببطلان إقرار الطاعنين واطرحه في قوله : " .... فمردود عليه بأنه من المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الاعتراف في المسائل الجنائية من عناصر الاستدلال ولمحكمة الموضوع تقدير صحتها وقيمتها في الإثبات وأن ما زعمه الدفاع من بطلان إقرار المتهمين الحاضرين بتحقيقات النيابة العامة وأمام قاضي التحقيق بمقولة أن إكراهاً مادياً أو معنوياً استطال إلى إعدام إرادتهما ، فإنه مردود عليه في مقام الإكراه البدني بما أورده تقارير الطب الشرعي المودعة بالأوراق من انتفاء أية علامات ظاهرة بعموم جسدهما تفيد وقوع إكراه على أي منهم وأما بالنسبة للإكراه المعنوي فقد ساقه الدفاع قولاً مرسلاً لا دليل عليها سوى أقوال المتهمين وهو ما تنظر إليه المحكمة كوسيلة من المتهمين على خلاف ما جنته أيديهم بلوغاً إلى غاية الأمر منه ويتمثل في براءتهما حسبما يبتغي الدفاع ، وكانت إقرارات المتهمين بالتحقيقات قد ساندتها مقاطع الفيديو المعروضة على نحو تطابق مع أقوال شهود الإثبات بما شكل في مجمله دليلاً دفاعاً لا سبيل لدفعه بإثارة أقوال مرسلة لا سند لها من الأوراق ، وكان الثابت بأقوالهم أنها نتيجة التدافع الواقع وقت الضبط ومن تعدي قوات الضبط عليهم وأن هذه الإصابات لم تحدث لاستخلاص إقراراً ينسب للمتهمين ، فضلاً عن أنهم لم يتهموا شخصاً بعينه أسندوا إليه إكراههم على الإقرار ، ومن ثم يكون قد وقر في يقين هذه المحكمة أن إقرارات المتهمين لم تكن بغرض إكراههم ، وإنما عن إرادة حرة ، ومن ثم يكون الدفع جديراً بالرفض " .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع سلطة مطلقة في الأخذ باعتراف المتهم في أي دور من أدوار التحقيق وإن عدل عنه بعد ذلك متى اطمأنت إلى صحته ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع وتحققت من أنه سليم وخال مما يشوبه واطمأنت إليه وكان الحكم المطعون فيه - على ما سلف بيانه - قد خلص في منطق سائغ وتدليل مقبول إلى اطراح الدفع ببطلان اعتراف الطاعن السابع وأفصح عن اطمئنانه إلى صحته ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع وخلوه مما يشوبه ، فإنه يكون قد برؤ من أي شائبة في هذا الخصوص ، ويكون تعييب الحكم في هذا الصدد لا محل له .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين من محاضر جلسات المحاكمة أن المدافع عن الطاعن السابع لم يطلب إلى المحكمة تحقيق الدفع المار بيانه ، فليس له - من بعد - النعي عليها قعودها عن إجراء لم يطلب منها ، ولم تر هي من جانبها لزوماً لإجرائه ما دامت الواقعة قد وضحت لديها ، فإن ما ينعاه في هذا الخصوص لا يكون مقبولاً .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن من حق محكمة الموضوع أن تستخلص من أقوال الشهود وسائر العناصر المطروحة أمامها على بساط البحث الصورة الصحيحة لواقعة الدعوى حسبما يؤدي إليه اقتناعها وأن تطرح ما يخالفها من صور أخرى ما دام استخلاصها سائغاً مستنداً إلى أدلة مقبولة في العقل والمنطق ولها أصلها في الأوراق ، وأن وزن أقوال الشهود وتقدير الظروف التي يؤدون فيها شهادتهم وتعويل القضاء على أقوالهم مهام وجه إليها من مطاعن وحام حولها من الشبهات كل ذلك مرجعه إلى محكمة الموضوع تنزله المنزلة التي تراها وتقدره التقدير الذي تطمئن إليه ، وهى متى أخذت بشهادتهم ، فإن ذلك يفيد أنها اطرحت جميع الاعتبارات التي ساقها الدفاع لحملها على عدم الأخذ بها ، وأن تناقض الشاهد أو اختلاف رواية شهود الإثبات في بعض تفاصيلها - بفرض حصوله - لا يعيب الحكم ولا يقدح في سلامته ما دامت المحكمة قد استخلصت الحقيقة من أقوالهم استخلاصاً سائغاً لا تناقض فيه - كما هو الحال في الدعوى الراهنة - كما أن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تأخذ بأقوال الشاهد في أية مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى ولو خالفت أقواله أمامها ، وأنه لا يشترط في شهادة الشاهد أن تكون واردة على الحقيقة المراد إثباتها بأكملها وبجميع تفاصيلها على وجه دقيق ، بل يكفي أن يكون من شأن تلك الشهادة أن تؤدي إلى هذه الحقيقة باستنتاج سائغ تجريه محكمة الموضوع يتلاءم به ما قاله الشاهد بالقدر الذي رواه مع عناصر الإثبات الأخرى المطروحة أمامها ، كما أنه ليس في القانون ما يمنع المحكمة من الأخذ بشهادة الشاهد ولو كانت سماعية منقولة عن شاهد آخر متى رأت أن تلك الأقوال قد صدرت منه حقيقة وكانت تمثل الواقع في الدعوى ، إذ العبرة في تقدير الشهادة والاعتداد بها هي بما تقتنع المحكمة به وتطمئن إلى صحته ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد كشف عن اطمئنانه إلى أقوال شهود الإثبات واقتناعه بوقوع الحادث على الصورة التي شهدوا بها ، فإن كافة ما يثيره الطاعنون من منازعة حول تصوير المحكمة للواقعة أو في تصديقها لأقوال شهود الإثبات أو محاولة تجريحها ينحل إلى جدل موضوعي في تقدير الدليل وهو ما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع ولا تجوز مجادلتها فيه أو مصادرة عقيدتها بشأنه أمام محكمة النقض .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أنه لا يلزم قانوناً إيراد النص الكامل لأقوال الشاهد الذي اعتمد عليها الحكم بل يكفي أن يورد مضمونها ، ولا يقبل النعي على المحكمة إسقاطها بعض أقوال الشاهد لأن فيما أوردته منها وعولت عليه ما يعنى أنها اطرحت ما لم تشر إليه منها لما للمحكمة من حرية في تجزئة الدليل والأخذ بما ترتاح إليه والالتفات عما لا ترى الأخذ به – ما دام أنها قد أحاطت بأقوال الشاهد ومارست سلطتها في تجزئتها بغير بتر لفحواها أو مسخ لها بما يحيلها عن معناها أو يحرفها عن مواضعها – كما هو الحال في الدعوى المطروحة – ، ومن ثم فإن ما ينعاه الطاعنون على الحكم من إغفاله تحصيل بعض أقوال الشاهد الضابط …………. - بفرض صحة ذلك - لا يكون له محل .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن ما نصت عليه المادة ٢٤ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من أنه : " يجب أن تثبت جميع الإجراءات التي يقوم بها مأمورو الضبط القضائي في محاضر موقع عليها منهم يبين بها وقت اتخاذ الإجراءات ومكان حصوله " لم يرد إلا على سبيل التنظيم والإرشاد ولم يرتب على مخالفته البطلان ، فإن منعي الطاعنون في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان ما أثاره الطاعنون نعياً على الحكم بشأن تعييب محاضر الضبط التي حررت لبعضهم ، فإن ذلك لا يعدو أن يكون تعييباً للإجراءات التي جرت في المرحلة السابقة على المحاكمة فلا يقبل إثارته أمام محكمة النقض .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن التقارير الفنية وإن كانت لا تدل بذاتها على نسبة الجرائم إلى المتهمين ، إلا أنها تصلح كدليل مؤيد لأقوال الشهود في هذا الخصوص ، فلا يعيب الحكم استناده إليها ، ومن ثم فإن منعي الطاعنون في هذا الخصوص يكون في غير محله .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن تقدير آراء الخبراء والفصل فيما يوجه إلى تقاريرهم من اعتراضات مرجعه إلى محكمة الموضوع التي لها كامل الحرية في تقدير القوة التدليلية لتقرير الخبير المقدم إليها وما دامت قد اطمأنت إلى ما جاء به فلا يجوز مجادلتها في ذلك ، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعن الرابع في هذا الشأن ينحل إلى جدل موضوعي في تقدير الدليل مما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع بغير معقب .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان ما يتحدى به الطاعن الرابع من مخالفة التقارير الفنية لنص المادتين ١٣٥ ، ١٥٠ من قانون الإثبات مردود بأن محله أحكام الإثبات في المواد المدنية والتجارية حيث عينت الأدلة ووضعت أحكاماً لها وألزم القاضي بأن يجرى في أحكامه على مقتضاها أمام المحاكم المدنية هو طريق خاص بها ، وليس في القانون ما يجبر المحاكم الجنائية على ترسُّمه لأنها في الأصل حرة في انتهاج السبيل الموصل إلى اقتناعها ولم يرسم القانون في المواد الجنائية طريقاً خاصاً يسلكه القاضي في تحرى الأدلة ، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعن الرابع في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان الثابت من مطالعة محاضر جلسات المحاكمة أن الطاعنين لم يثروا شيئاً مما يقولون به في أوجه طعنهم من قالة التناقض بين الدليلين القولي والفني ، فلا يسوغ لهم أن يثيروا هذا الدفاع الموضوعي لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض ، هذا فضلاً عن أنه من المقرر أنه ليس بلازم أن تطابق أقوال الشهود مضمون الدليل الفني في كل جزئية منه بل يكفي أن يكون جماع الدليل القولي غير متناقض مع الدليل الفني تناقضاً يستعصي على الملاءمة والتوفيق ، وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أورد مضمون أقوال الشهود ومؤدى التقارير الفنية التي عول عليها في قضائه بالإدانة بما لا تناقض فيه فيكون قد خلا مما يظاهر دعوى الخلاف بين الدليلين القولي والفني وبذلك يبرأ من قالة التناقض التي رماه بها الطاعنون .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان ما يثيره الطاعنون في خصوص تساند الحكم على التقرير الطبي الشرعي رغم أنه لم يجزم بأن الأسلحة المضبوطة هي المستخدمة في إحداث إصابة المجني عليه الضابط ……….. مردود بأن الأصل أن لمحكمة الموضوع أن تجزم بما لم يجزم به الخبير في تقريره متى كانت وقائع الدعوى قد أيدت ذلك عندها وأكدته لديها - كما هو الحال في الدعوى المطروحة - ومن ثم فإن النعي على الحكم في هذا الخصوص لا يكون سديداً .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أنه لا يقدح في سلامة استدلال الحكم عدم ضبط السلاح الناري المستخدم في الجريمة ما دامت المحكمة قد اقتنعت من الأدلة السائغة التي أوردتها أن أي من المتهمين كان حائزاً أو محرزاً لسلاح ناري ، ومن ثم فإن النعي على الحكم في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن تقدير جدية التحريات هو من المسائل الموضوعية التي تخضع لإشراف محكمة الموضوع ، وأن للمحكمة أن تعول في تكوين عقيدتها على ما جاء بتحريات الشرطة باعتبارها قرينة معززة لما ساقته من أدلة أساسية ولا يعيب تلك التحريات ألا يفصح مأمور الضبط القضائي عن مصدره أو عن وسيلته في التحري ، وكانت المحكمة قد أبدت اطمئنانها إلى تحريات الشرطة بجانب ما ساقته من أدلة أساسية في الدعوى ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعنون في هذا الصدد ينحل إلى جدل موضوعي في تقدير أدلة الدعوى مما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع ، ولا يجوز مصادرتها فيه أمام محكمة النقض .
لما كان ذلك ، وكانت المحكمة لم تكون عقيدتها في إدانة الطاعنين على رأي محرر محضر التحريات - خلافاً لما يزعمه الطاعنون بأسباب الطعن - بل بينت صورة واقعة الدعوى كما اعتنقتها مستخلصة من أدلة سائغة من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى ما رتبه الحكم عليها مستمدة من أقوال شهود الإثبات وباقي الأدلة القائمة في الدعوى ، فإن النعي على الحكم بالفساد في الاستدلال في هذا الشأن لا يكون له محل .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه أنه استند إلى ما ورد بالإسطوانات المدمجة وسجلات الجيش وإلى فوارغ الطلقات النارية المضبوطة كقرائن يعزز بها أدلة الثبوت التي أوردها ولم يتخذ منها دليلاً أساسياً في ثبوت الاتهام قبل الطاعنين ، فإن منعى الطاعنين في هذا الشأن يكون في غير محله .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن التناقض الذي يعيب الحكم هو ما يقع بين أسبابه بحيث ينفي بعضها ما أثبته البعض الآخر ولا يعرف أي الأمرين قصدته المحكمة والذي من شأنه أن يجعل الدليل متهادماً متساقطاً لا شيء فيه باقياً يمكن أن يعتبر قواماً لنتيجة سليمة يصح الاعتماد عليها ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد اعتنق صورة واحدة لواقعة الدعوى ، ثم ساق أدلة الثبوت التي استمد منها عقيدته دون تناقض على النحو المبين بمدوناته ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعنون من دعوى التناقض في التسبيب يكون غير سديد .

لما كان ذلك ، وكانت مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه تنبئ عن أن المحكمة ألمت بواقعة الدعوى وأحاطت بالاتهام المسند إلى الطاعنين ودانتهم بالأدلة السائغة التي أخذت بها وهى على بينة من أمرها ، فإن مجادلتها في ذلك بدعوى اضطراب صورة الواقعة لديها ينطوي على منازعة موضوعية فيما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع بغير معقب .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن تقدير الأدلة بالنسبة إلى كل متهم هو من اختصاص محكمة الموضوع وحدها وهى حرة في تكوين عقيدتها حسب تقديرها واطمئنانها إليها بالنسبة إلى متهم وعدم اطمئنانها إلى ذات الأدلة بالنسبة لمتهم آخر، وإذ كانت المحكمة قد اطمأنت إلى أقوال شهود الإثبات وما تضمنته تحريات الشرطة وأخذت بتصويرهم للواقعة بالنسبة للطاعنين دون المتهمين الذين قضت ببراءتهم ، وكان من حق محكمة الموضوع أن تجزئ شهادة الشاهد فتأخذ منها بما تطمئن إليه وتطرح ما عداه لتعلق ذلك بسلطتها في تقدير أدلة الدعوى ، كما أن لها أن تجزئ تحريات الشرطة فتأخذ منها بما تطمئن إليه مما تراه مطابقاً للحقيقة وتطرح ما عداه ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعنون في صدد تعارض صور الواقعة وما أخذ به الحكم وما اطرح من أقوال شهود الإثبات وتحريات الشرطة ، واعتماده على الدليل المستمد منها في حق الطاعنين دون المتهمين الذين قضي ببراءتهم ، لا يخرج عن كونه جدلاً موضوعياً في تقدير الدليل وفي سلطة محكمة الموضوع في وزن عناصر الدعوى واستنباط معتقدها ، وهو ما لا يجوز إثارته أو الخوض فيه أمام محكمة النقض .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان ما أورده الحكم ودلل به على مقارفة الطاعنين للجرائم التي دينوا بها كاف وسائغ ولا يتنافر مع الاقتضاء العقلي والمنطقي ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعنون من منازعة في سلامة ما استخلصته المحكمة من أوراق الدعوى وما تم فيها من تحقيقات لا يعدو أن يكون جدلاً موضوعياً في سلطة محكمة الموضوع في وزن عناصر الدعوى واستنباط معتقدها مما لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان القانون لا يشترط لثبوت الجرائم التي دان الطاعنين بها وجود شهود رؤية أو قيام أدلة معينة بل للمحكمة أن تكون اعتقادها بالإدانة في هذه الجرائم من كل ما تطمئن إليه من ظروف الدعوى وقرائنها ، ومتى رأت الإدانة كان لها أن تقضي بالعقوبة المقررة على مرتكبها دون حاجة إلى شهادة شاهدين برؤيته حال وقوع الفعل المؤثم منه أو ضبط أسلحة أو أحراز في حوزته ، وكان لمحكمة الموضوع أن تأخذ بأقوال متهم في حق نفسه وفي حق غيره من المتهمين متى اطمأنت الى صدقها ومطابقتها للواقع ، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعنون في هذا الشأن ينحل إلى جدل موضوعي في تقدير الدليل وفي سلطة محكمة الموضوع في وزن عناصر الدعوى واستنباط معتقدها مما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع بغير معقب ، وبذلك يكون الحكم المطعون فيه بريئاً مما ينعاه الطاعنون في هذا الصدد .

لما كان ذلك ، وكانت محكمة الموضوع قد أقامت قضاءها على ما اقتنعت به من أدلة ترتد إلى أصل صحيح في الأوراق واستخلصت في منطق سائغ صحة إسناد التهم إلى الطاعنين وكان قضاؤها في هذا الشأن مبنياً على عقيدة استقرت في وجدانها عن جزم ويقين ولم يكن حكمها مؤسساً على الظن والاحتمال حسبما يذهب إليه الطاعنون ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعنون في هذا الخصوص لا يخرج عن كونه جدلاً موضوعياً لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن المحكمة ليست ملزمة بتعقب المتهم في مناحي دفاعه الموضوعي في كل جزئية يثيرها ، فإنه يكفي لسلامة الحكم أن يثبت أركان الجريمة ويبين الأدلة على وقوعها من المتهم وليس عليه أن يتحدث عن الأدلة التي ساقها في سبيل التدليل على براءته والتي يريد المتهم لها معنى لم تر المحكمة مسايرته فيه فاطرحتها أخذاً بالأدلة القائمة في الدعوى ، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعنون في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان القانون لم يرسم حدوداً شكلية يتعين مراعاتها في تحرير الأحكام غير ما أوجبه من ذكر البيانات المنصوص عليها في المادة ٣١٠ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، فلا يعيب الحكم أن يجمع بين دفاع الطاعنين جميعاً عند تحدثه عن رفض هذا الدفاع ، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعنون في هذا الشأن لا محل له .
لما كان ذلك ، وكانت حالة الرغبة في إدانة المحكوم عليهم من المسائل الداخلية التي تقوم في نفس القاضي وتتعلق بشخصه وضميره وترك المشرع أمر تقدير الإدانة لتقدير القاضي وما تطمئن إليه نفسه ويرتاح إليه وجدانه ، ومن ثم فإن ما يثار في هذا المنحى لا يصح أن ينبني عليه وجه الطعن .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان عدم تحديد تاريخ الواقعة وتاريخ القبض على الطاعنين وتاريخ الحكم الغيابي أو الخطأ فيهم لا يعيب الحكم ما دام لا يتصل بحكم القانون فيها أو في تكوين عقيدة المحكمة في النتيجة التي انتهت إليه .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان الطاعنون لم يدعوا أن الدعوى الجنائية قد انقضت بمضي المدة ، فإن ما يثيروه في هذا الوجه لا يكون سديداً .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان ما يثيره الطاعنون من بطلان الحكم المطعون فيه لمغايرة ترتيب الاتهامات والمتهمين به والشهود عن أمر الإحالة لا يستند إلى أساس في القانون ، فإن النعي على الحكم في هذا الخصوص لا يكون له محل .
لما كان ذلك ، وكانت المحكمة غير ملزمة بالتحدث في حكمها إلا عن الأدلة ذات الأثر في تكوين عقيدتها ، فلا عليها إن هي أغفلت الوقائع والإجراءات المشار إليها بأسباب الطعن لأن عدم إيرادها لها أو التحدث عنها ما يفيد أنها لم تجد فيها ما يستحق التفاتها إليه ، ومن ثم فلا محل للنعي على الحكم في هذا الشأن .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين من محضر جلسات المحاكمة أن الطاعنين لم يثيروا شيئاً بخصوص وصف التهمة أمام محكمة الموضوع ، فلا يجوز لهم إثارة ذلك لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين من محاضر جلسات المحاكمة أن الطاعنين الثاني والحادي عشر أو المدافع عنهما لم يثرا شيئاً بخصوص عدم استجوابهما في التحقيقات ، فإنه لا يحق لهما من بعد أن يثيرا شيئاً من ذلك لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض ، إذ هو لا يعدو أن يكون تعييباً للإجراءات السابقة على المحاكمة مما لا يصح أن يكون سبباً للطعن في الحكم ، فضلاً عن أن عدم سؤال المتهم في التحقيق لا يترتب عليه بطلان الإجراءات ، إذ لا مانع في القانون يمنع من رفع الدعوى العمومية بدون استجواب المتهم أو سؤاله ، ومن ثم فإن منعى الطاعنان في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر طبقاً لنص المادة الثامنة من القانون رقم ٤٦ لسنة ١٩٧٢ بشأن السلطة القضائية أنها وإن اشترطت أن تنعقد محكمة جنايات في كل مدينة بها محكمة ابتدائية إلا أنها لم تشترط أن تنعقد المحكمة في ذات المبنى الذي تجرى فيه جلسات المحكمة الابتدائية ، وما دامت محكمة الجنايات التي نظرت الدعوى قد انعقدت في مدينة القاهرة - وهو ما لا ينازع فيه الطاعنون - ، فإن انعقادها يكون صحيحاً ويكون منعاهم بالبطلان في هذا الخصوص غير سديد .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان يبين من الاطلاع على محاضر جلسات المحاكمة وعلى الحكم المطعون فيه أنه قد أثبت بها أن المحاكمة جرت في جلسات علنية ، وأن الحكم صدر وتلي علناً ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعنون من وضعهم في قفص زجاجي ، وتقييد دخول قاعة الجلسة بتصاريح ، لا يتنافى مع العلانية ، إذ أن المقصود من ذلك كان هو إدارة الجلسة وتنظيم الدخول ، وأن ما أدعاه الطاعنون من أن وجودهم داخل قفص زجاجي شكل حائلاً دون اتصال علمهم الكامل بما يحدث من إجراءات ، وأن التصاريح إنما أعطيت لأشخاص معينين بالذات ومنعت عن آخرين وأن المحكمة تعاملت معهم بالقسوة والعنف الشديد ، لا يجوز إثارته لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض ما دام هم لم يتمسكوا بشيء من ذلك أمام محكمة الموضوع أثناء المحاكمة ، فإن ما يثيرونه في هذا الوجه يكون على غير أساس .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أن إعادة المحاكمة الجنائية طبقاً لنص المادة ٣٩٥ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية هي بحكم القانون بمثابة محاكمة مبتدأه ، ولمحكمة الإعادة أن تفصل في الدعوى بكامل حريتها . وإذ كان ذلك ، وكانت إجراءات محاكمة الطاعن الرابع أمام محكمة الإعادة قد تمت صحيحة ، فإنه غير مجد ما يتمسك به من بطلان إجراءات محاكمته السابقة على النحو الذي أثاره بأسباب طعنه - بفرض صحة ذلك - ولا يقبل إثارة ذلك أمام محكمة النقض ، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعن الرابع في هذا الصدد يكون في غير محله .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه وإن أورد بمدوناته تحصيل واقعة الدعوى بالصورة التي استخلصتها المحكمة من أن من بين أدلة ثبوتها أقوال الضابط ……….. رئيس مباحث قسم السيدة زينب إلا أنه عند إيراده لأسماء شهود الإثبات وتحصيله لمضمون شهادتهم أوضح ما شهد به الشاهد الثاني ………… ، ولما كان الظاهر من سياق الحكم ، ومن تسلسل الوقائع الثابتة به أنه أخطأ بداءة في تسلسل ترتيب الشهود التي تساند إليها ومنها أقوال الضابط ………….. رئيس مباحث قسم السيدة زينب وأن هذا الخطأ لا يعدو أن يكون زلة قلم أو خطأ غير مقصود لا يؤثر في حقيقة الشخص المقصود الذي حصل الحكم مضمون أقواله بالتحقيقات ، وإذ كان الطاعن لا ينعي على الحكم الخطأ في الإسناد فيما حصله من أقوال الشاهد الضابط ……….. رئيس مباحث قسم السيدة زينب فإن الخطأ المادي من الحكم في ذكر ترتيبه بين أقوال الشهود لا يؤثر في سلامته ، ويكون النعي عليه في هذا الخصوص غير سديد .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم قد حصل واقعة الدعوى وأقوال شهود الإثبات الضباط …….و………… و……….. بما يتفق وما تضمنه أسباب الطعن منها ، فإن النعي عليه بدعوى الخطأ في الإسناد تكون غير مقبولة ، ولا يغير من الأمر أن الطاعنين أرادوا لتلك الأقوال غير المعنى الذي استخلصه الحكم منها ، ذلك بأنه من المقرر أن من حق محكمة الموضوع أن تحصل أقوال الشاهد وأن تفهم سياقها وتستشف مراميها ما دامت فيما تحصله لا تحرف الشهادة عن موضعها - كما هو الحال في الدعوى المطروحة - .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان تعييب الإجراءات السابقة على المحاكمة لا يصح أن يكون سبباً للطعن على الحكم ، إذ العبرة عند المحاكمة هي بالتحقيق الذي تجريه المحكمة بنفسها ، ومن ثم فإن تعييب التحقيق الذي أجرته النيابة أو قاضي التحقيق لا تأثير له على سلامة الحكم ، لأن العبرة في الأحكام هي بإجراءات المحاكمة وبالتحقيقات التي تحصل أمام المحكمة وما دامت المحكمة قد استخلصت من مجموع الأدلة والعناصر المطروحة أمامها على بساط البحث اقتناعها وعقيدتها بشأن واقعة الدعوى ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعنون بشأن قصور تحقيقات النيابة وقاضي التحقيق لعدم مواجهة المتهمين بعضهم البعض وبضباط الواقعة ومع مجري التحريات وبالأحراز وعدم صحة توجيه الاتهام للمتهمين وتجاهل النيابة العامة لأدلة البراءة وما جاء بتقرير لجنة تقصي الحقائق يكون غير قويم .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر في أصول الاستدلال أن المحكمة غير ملزمة بالتحدث في حكمها إلا عن الأدلة ذات الأثر في تكوين عقيدتها ، وفي إغفالها لبعض الوقائع ما يفيد ضمناً اطراحها لها واطمئنانها إلى ما أثبتته من الوقائع والأدلة التي اعتمدت عليها في حكمها ، ومن ثم فإن ما ينعاه الطاعن الرابع من أن المحكمة استبعدت تقرير لجنة تقصي الحقائق الصادر بقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم ١٠ لسنة ٢٠١٢ والقانون رقم ٩٦ لسنة ٢٠١٢ يكون غير سديد .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان لمحكمة الموضوع وحدها الحق في تفسير القوانين وإنزال تفسيرها على الواقعة المعروضة عليها ما دام لم يصدر بشأن النص المطروح أمامها تفسير ملزم من السلطة التشريعية أو من المحكمة الدستورية العليا ، وكان البين من محاضر جلسات المحاكمة أن الطاعن الرابع أو المدافع عنه لم يطلب عرض القانون رقم ٩٦ لسنة ٢٠١٢ بشأن حماية الثورة على المحكمة الدستورية أو بوقف الدعوى لحين الفصل فيه ، فإن النعي على الحكم عدم تطبيقه أحكام ذلك القانون على الدعوى - وأيا كان وجه الرأي فيه - يكون غير مقبول .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان الدفع بكيدية الاتهام وتلفيقه وشيوعه وعدم معقولية تصوير الواقعة واستحالة حصولها وعدم وجود شهود رؤية وانتفاء صلة المتهمين بالواقعة والمضبوطات وعدم ضبط أي أسلحة أو أحراز بحوزتهم ، من أوجه الدفوع الموضوعية التي لا تستوجب في الأصل من المحكمة رداً صريحاً ما دام الرد يُستفاد ضمناً من القضاء بالإدانة استناداً إلى أدلة الثبوت التي أوردها الحكم ، وكان حسب الحكم كيما يتم تدليله ويستقيم قضاؤه أن يورد الأدلة المنتجة التي صحت لديه على ما استخلصه من وقوع الجرائم المسندة إلى الطاعنين ولا عليه أن يتعقبهم في كل جزئية من جزئيات دفاعهم لأن مفاد التفاته عنهم أنه اطرحها ، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعنون في هذا الشأن يكون غير مقبول .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان لا يجدي الطاعنون نعيهم على تصرف النيابة العامة عدم إقامتها الدعوى الجنائية على آخرين - بفرض مساهمتهم في الجرائم – ما دام أن ذلك لم يكن ليحول دون مساءلتهم هم عن الجرائم المسندة إليهم ، فإن ما ينعاه الطاعنون في هذا الشأن لا يكون له محل .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان ما أشار إليه الطاعن الرابع من تمسكه بالعفو عملاً بالقانون رقم ٨٩ لسنة ٢٠١٢ أمام هيئة سابقة ، فمردود بأن المحكمة لا تلزم بتقصي أسباب الإعفاء في حكمها إلا إذا دفع بذلك أمامها ، وكان الثابت من مطالعة محاضر الجلسات أن الطاعن الرابع لم يتمسك أمام المحكمة بانطباق قانون العفو بالقانون سالفة الذكر عليه فلا يكون له أن ينعي على حكمها إغفاله التحدث عن ذلك ، هذا فضلاً من أنه مؤدى النص في المادتين الثانية والثالثة من القرار بقانون رقم ٨٩ لسنة ٢٠١٢ بالعفو الشامل عن بعض الجرائم المرتكبة أثناء ثورة ٢٥ يناير على ميعاد شهر من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون لينشر النائب العام والمدعي العام العسكري كل فيما يخصه في الجريدة الرسمية كشفاً بأسماء من شملهم العفو من المحكوم عليهم أو المتهمين الذين لم تزل قضاياهم في دور التحقيق أو أمام المحاكم بأنواعها ، وتحديد الشهر التالي للتظلم للنائب العام أو المدعي العام العسكري ممن يرى أنه أُغفل إدراج اسمه بغير حق في كشف العفو الشامل ، حتى إذا رأى النائب العام أو المدعي العام العسكري أن التظلم في غير محله أحاله من تلقاء نفسه إلى لجنة الفصل في التظلمات المنصوص عليها في المادة الرابعة ، ولما كان الطاعن الرابع لا يدعي في أسباب طعنه أنه استعمل حقه في التظلم من إغفال إدراج اسمه في كشف العفو الشامل الصادر من النائب العام وفق أحكام القرار بقانون رقم ٨٩ لسنة ٢٠١٢ سالف الذكر ، ومن ثم فلا يجوز لهم أن يثير أمام محكمة الجنايات انطباق أحكامه عليه .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان قضاء محكمة النقض قد استقر على أن إجراءات تحريز المضبوطات وفقاً لما نصت عليه المادة ٥٥ وما بعدها من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لا يترتب على مخالفتها أي بطلان وترك الأمر في ذلك إلى اطمئنان المحكمة إلى سلامة الدليل وأن الأحراز المضبوطة لم يصل إليها يد العبث - وهو ما ركن إليه الحكم المطعون فيه - ، فإنه لا يقبل من الطاعن التاسع منعاه على الحكم في هذا الشأن .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان لا مصلحة للطاعن التاسع مما ينعاه على الحكم بالنسبة لجريمة حيازة سلاح أبيض بدون مسوغ ما دام البين من مدوناته أنه طبق المادة ٣٢ من قانون العقوبات وأوقع على الطاعن عقوبة واحدة عن كافة الجرائم التي دانه بها تدخل في حدود العقوبة المقررة لجريمة الاشتراك في تجمهر مؤلف أكثر من خمسة أشخاص المقترن بالحريق العمدي وتخريب المباني والأملاك العامة .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أنه يجب لقبول وجه الطعن أن يكون واضحاً محدداً ، وكان الطاعنون لم يفصحوا عن ماهية أوجه الدفاع التي يقولون إنهم أثاروها ومضمون المستندات التي قدموها وأغفل الحكم التعرض لها حتى يتضح مدى أهميتها في الدعوى المطروحة ، فإن ما يثيرونه في هذا الصدد لا يكون مقبولاً .

لما كان ذلك ، وكانت الواقعة المادية المبينة بأمر الإحالة مطروحة بالجلسة وهى بذاتها الواقعة التي دارت عليها المرافعة ولم تجر المحكمة تعديلا في وصف التهمة ، فإن ما يثيره الطاعنون من دعوى الإخلال بحق الدفاع في هذا الخصوص يكون في غير محله.

لما كان ذلك ، وكان البين من الاطلاع على مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه أنه دان الطاعنين الخامس والسابع عن جريمة التجمهر كما دان الطاعن الرابع على عن جريمة الاشتراك بطريقي الاتفاق والتحريض مع المتهمين من الأول إلى مائة ثلاثة وتسعون في الجرائم المسندة إليهم - على خلاف ما يزعمه الطاعنون بوجه الطعن - ، فإن منعي الطاعنون في شأن تجاهل الحكم طلب سلطة الاتهام بعقابهم عن تلك الجرائم يكون في غير محله .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسبق الفصل فيها وإن كان متعلقاً بالنظام العام وتجوز إثارته لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض إلا إنه يشترط لقبوله أن تكون مقوماته واضحة من مدونات الحكم أو تكون عناصر الحكم مؤدية إلى قبوله بغير تحقيق موضوعي لأن هذا التحقيق خارج عن وظيفة محكمة النقض ، ولما كان البين من مطالعة محاضر جلسات المحاكمة أن الطاعن الرابع لم يثر أنه سبق صدور أمر ضمني بألا وجه لإقامة الدعوى عن الجرائم محل الدعوى الماثلة وأصبح هذا الأمر نهائياً ، وكانت مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه قد خلت من مقومات صحة هذا الدفع التي تكشف عن مخالفة الحكم للقانون وخطئه في تطبيقه ، فإن إثارته لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض لا تكون مقبولة .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد اعتبر الجرائم التي قارفها الطاعنون والمستوجبة لعقابهم قد ارتكبت لغرض واحد وأعمل في حقهم حكم المادة ٣٢ من قانون العقوبات فقضى عليهم بعقوبة واحدة ، ولا ينال من سلامته إغفال بيان سبب تطبيق تلك المادة أو تعيين الجريمة الأشد . لما كان ما تقدم ، فإن الطعن برمته يكون على غير أساس مما كان يقتضي رفضه موضوعاً غير أنه لما كانت الفقرة الثانية من المادة ٣٥ من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض الصادر بالقانون رقم ٥٧ لسنة ١٩٥٩ تخول هذه المحكمة أن تنقض الحكم لمصلحة المتهم من تلقاء نفسها إذا تبين لها مما هو ثابت فيه أنه مبنى على مخالفة القانون أو على خطأ في تطبيقه أو تأويله .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان من المقرر أنه إذا أخطأ الحكم وطبق نصاً قانونياً غير النص الواجب التطبيق وفقاً للوصف الصحيح للواقعة التي وردت بأمر الإحالة فعلى محكمة النقض أن تقضي بالعقوبة التي ينص عليها القانون بالنسبة لهذا الوصف وفي هذه الحالة تملك المحكمة في تطبيق هذا النص السلطة التقديرية المقررة لقاضي الموضوع فيما يتعلق بتقدير العقوبة ، كما أن القانون يخول لمحكمة النقض أن تطبق النصوص التي تدخل الواقعة في متناولها ، ومن ثم فإن هذا التطبيق يقتضي حتماً أن تقدر المحكمة العقوبة اللازمة .

لما كان ذلك ، وكانت المحكمة مقيده في حكمها في تطبيق القانون بحدود الواقعة التي رفعت عنها الدعوى العمومية طبقاً لما ورد في أمر الإحالة والمسندة إلى الطاعنين حسبما تقضي به المادة ٣٠٧ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، وحيث إن هذه المحكمة قد ارتأت أن المادة الصحيحة واجبة التطبيق على هذه الواقعة هي المادة ٢٥٣ من قانون العقوبات وليست المادة ٢٥٢ / ١ التي طبقتها محكمة الموضوع إذ البين من نص المادة ٢٥٣ أنها حددت ماهية الشيء المحترق وهى مبان أو سفن أو مراكب أو معامل أو مخازن ليست مسكونة ولا معدة للسكنى .... إلخ ، وأن ما ورد بهذا النص جاء على سبيل الحصر فكل ما خرج عن هذا النص لا يدخل إحراقه في حكم هذه المادة ، كما اشترطت هذه المادة فيما ذكرته من الأماكن التي يوضع النار عمداً فيها أنها ليست مسكونه ولا معدة للسكنى ، وهذا الشرط يعد جوهرياً تختص به هذه المادة وهو الذي يميز بين المادتين ٢٥٢ / ١ ، ٢٥٣ ، فيما يتعلق بالحريق العمد الذى يرتكب في أحد الأماكن التي عددتها المادة المذكورة وهو يتفق مع الواقعة التي وردت بأمر الإحالة .

لما كان ذلك ، فإن محكمة الموضوع تكون قد طبقت على الواقعة الواردة بأمر الإحالة نصاً قانونياً غير النص الواجب التطبيق على واقعة التداعي ظناً منها خطأ أنها تطبيق العقوبة واجبة التطبيق مع أن النص الصحيح واجب التطبيق هو نص المادة ٢٥٣ وهو المنطبق على الوصف الوارد بأمر الإحالة . لما كان ما تقدم ، وكانت هذه المحكمة – على نحو ما سلف – قد انتهت إلى رفض الطعن المقدم من المحكوم عليهم ، فإن العيب الذي شاب الحكم يكون مقصوراً على الخطأ في تطبيق القانون ، ومن ثم يتعين حسب القاعدة الأصولية المنصوص عليها في المادة ٣٩ من قانون حالات وإجراءات الطعن أمام محكمة النقض أن تصحيح المحكمة الخطأ وتحكم بمقتضى القانون ما دام تصحيح هذا الخطأ لا يخضع لأي تقدير موضوعي بعد أن قالت محكمة الموضوع كلمتها من حيث ثبوت صحة إسناد التهمة مادياً إلى الطاعنين .

ولما كان ذلك ، وكان لمحكمة النقض – عند تصحيحها الحكم المطعون فيه - أن تقدر العقوبة ، فإن هذه المحكمة تقضي باستبدال عقوبة السجن المشدد لمدة خمس عشرة سنة بعقوبة السجن المؤبد المقضي بها على الطاعنين : ١ - …………….. ٢ - ……………. . ٣ - …………… . ٤ - ……….. . ٥ - ………….. . ٦ - ………….. . ٧ - ………… . ٨ - …………… . ٩ - ………….. . ١٠ - …………. وذلك عدا الطفلين ١ - …………. . ٢ - …………. . اللذين عاقبهما الحكم المطعون فيه بعقوبة السجن المقررة بالمادة ١١١ من قانون الطفل رقم ١٢ لسنة ١٩٩٦ المعدل بالقانون رقم ١٢٦ لسنة ٢٠٠٨ ورفض الطعن فيما عدا ذلك .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان مما أورده الحكم في بيان واقعة الدعوى أن ضبط المخدرين مع الطاعنين الرابع والتاسع في صورة الدعوى المطروحة جريمتين مستقلتين عن باقي الجرائم التي دانهم بها ، فقد كان لزاماً على المحكمة أن تقضي بعقوبة عن كل الجرائم المرتبطة فقط دون جريمتي إحراز الطاعنين الرابع والتاسع لجوهرين مخدرين بقصد التعاطي ، أما وقد خالفت هذا النظر وأعملت في حقهما المادة ۳۲ / ٢ من قانون العقوبات لكل الجرائم المسندة إليهما وقضت عليهما بعقوبة واحدة دون جريمتي إحراز جوهرين مخدرين بقصد التعاطي وفي غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً التي يجب توقيع عقوبة مستقلة عنهما ، فإنه يكون معيباً بالخطأ في تطبيق القانون ، هذا من ناحية ، ومن ناحية أخرى وكان الأصل أن العقوبة الأصلية المقررة لأشد الجرائم المرتبطة ببعضها ارتباطاً لا يقبل التجزئة تجب العقوبات الأصلية المقررة لما عداها من جرائم دون أن يمتد هذا الجب إلى العقوبات التكميلية التي تحمل في طياتها فكرة رد الشيء إلى أصله أو التعويض المدني للخزانة أو كانت ذات طبيعة وقائية كالمصادرة ومراقبة البوليس والتي هي في واقع أمرها عقوبات نوعية مراعى فيها طبيعة الجريمة ولذلك يجب توقيعها مهما تكن العقوبة المقررة لما يرتبط بتلك الجريمة من جرائم أخرى والحكم بها مع عقوبة الجريمة الأشد .

لما كان ذلك ، وكان مما يصدق عليه هذا النظر عقوبة دفع قيمة الأشياء التي خربها الجاني المنصوص عليها في المادة ١٦٢ من قانون العقوبات ، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ أغفل القضاء بإلزام الطاعن الحادي عشر ……………… بدفع قيمة الأشياء التي خربها بالتضامن مع باقي الطاعنين إعمالاً لنص المادة سالفة البيان يكون قد خالف القانون وأخطأ في تطبيقه ، مما كان يوجب تدخل محكمة النقض لإنزال حكم القانون على وجهه الصحيح ، إلا أنه لا محل لذلك ، لكون طعن الطاعنة – النيابة العامة – قد اقتصر على ما قضى به الحكم المطعون فيه ببراءة بعض المتهمين ، ومن ثم فلا سبيل لمحكمة النقض من أن تتعرض لتصحيح العقوبة والسالف ذكرها طبقاً للقانون ، لما هو مقرر أن الأصل هو التقيد بأسباب الطعن ولا يجوز لمحكمة النقض الخروج على هذا الأساس والتصدي لما يشوب الحكم من أخطاء في القانون طبقاً للمادة ٣٩ / ١ من القانون رقم ٥٧ لسنة ١٩٥٩ بشأن حالات وإجراءات الطعن بالنقض إلا أن يكون ذلك لمصلحة المتهم الأمر المنتفي في هذه الحالة - ولا يصح أن يضار الطاعنين بطعنهم ، ولا يفوت المحكمة أن تنوه إلى أنه لما كانت العبرة في تحديد ماهية الحكم هي بحقيقة الواقع في الدعوى لا بما يرد في أسبابه ومنطوقه سهواً ، وكان منطوق حكم هذه المحكمة قد جرى في البند الثالث منه بقبول طعن باقي الطاعنين شكلاً .... وبتصحيح الحكم المطعون فيه .... بالنسبة لهم ولمن قضى بعدم قبول طعنه شكلاً على نحو يثير في ظاهرة إلى أن المحكمة قد صححت الحكم إلى جميع الطاعنين إلا أن البين من سياقه - على نحو ما سلف - أن المحكمة قد أفصحت أنها قصدت تصحيح الحكم المطعون فيه بالنسبة للطاعنين الذي قضى الحكم عليهم بعقوبة السجن المؤبد دون غيرهم من باقي الطاعنين ، وهو ما ينبئ على أن ما جرى به منطوق هذا الحكم لا يعدو أن يكون مجرد سهو وزلة قلم أثناء التدوين لا تنال من سلامته ، ولا تخفى على المطلع على الحكم ولم يكن نتيجة خطأ من المحكمة في فهمها الدعوى وإحاطتها بظروفها ونطاق الخصومة فيها ..

المصدر 

https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...938&&ja=277265

----------

